
Dropbox sets sustainability goals and renewable energy - dmicher
https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/company/dropbox-sets-sustainability-goals-for-2030
======
dmicher
As a business that delivers our products through a global network of data
centers, we are committed to sourcing the energy for our operations from 100%
renewable energy sources.

